# How To Add A Third Monitor? (GeForce 9800GT)



## computerkid111 (Dec 27, 2010)

i have a nvidia geforce 9800gt and i am running dual monitors on vista home premiuim 64 bit.

can i run a third monitor? 
i only have 2 monitor ports, what will i need to run a third?
anything for under 20 bucks that will allow me to add a 3rd monitor?
i need a third screen to view my camera survlaliance system.


----------



## Aastii (Dec 27, 2010)

If you have a second PCIe slot then you could get another video card:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131350R

and use that for the other monitor. Another option would be sell your current card and use the extra money to get a card with support for 3 monitors. I assume, because you have a 9800GT, you need something with a fair amount of power:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161338


----------



## spynoodle (Dec 27, 2010)

Like Aasti said, another video card is probably your best option. If you have another pci-e x16 slot, then you could put this in:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ATI-Radeon-...o_TV_Cards&hash=item35ae8f8911#ht_3921wt_1143
If you only have PCI slots left, then we could look into some other options.


----------



## computerkid111 (Dec 27, 2010)

spynoodle said:


> Like Aasti said, another video card is probably your best option. If you have another pci-e x16 slot, then you could put this in:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ATI-Radeon-...o_TV_Cards&hash=item35ae8f8911#ht_3921wt_1143
> If you only have PCI slots left, then we could look into some other options.



how can i tell if i have an avalible slot?

Thanks.


----------



## spynoodle (Dec 28, 2010)

computerkid111 said:


> how can i tell if i have an avalible slot?
> 
> Thanks.


Your current video card is plugged into a PCI-e x16 port. If you open up your case, then you'll see what that kind of port looks like. A PCI-e x1 port looks like the very beginning of an x16 port, and if you saw off the end of it (there are guides online, I've never done it myself) then you can stick an x16 card in there. You'll also probably see PCI ports, which essentially look like fat versions of the x16 ports.


----------



## darrylsaladino (Dec 29, 2010)

I’m assuming the way to do this is to get another video card in order to obtain another output.  If so, does it have to be the same card I can run them in SLI mode Or can I pick something cheap up If it has to be the same card, I’m worried about power consumption and heat


----------



## spynoodle (Dec 29, 2010)

darrylsaladino said:


> I’m assuming the way to do this is to get another video card in order to obtain another output.  If so, does it have to be the same card I can run them in SLI mode Or can I pick something cheap up If it has to be the same card, I’m worried about power consumption and heat


To put up a third monitor, the secondary card doesn't have to be the same as the primary card. Any card that works with your available slot and power supply will be fine.


----------

